# I still use an Olympus XA camera type



## stowpirate (Jan 13, 2008)

I still use an Olympus XA camera type as my main bit of kit. Ok in my case it is the cut down XA3 version. However I was surprised that the Urban75 website had a review of this very camera type -  I dream about owning the rangefinder version.

http://www.urban75.org/photos/olympus-xa.html

I got mine at a car boot sale for next to nothing last year and  have put loads of films through it. My first film did not come out very well as the shutter release button had stuck or had a dirty contact. I soaked it in a few drops of lighter fluid and now it works like new. 

Who else uses these classic compacts


----------



## editor (Jan 13, 2008)

The XA is a fantastic camera and was capable of taking great pics.

With a bit of cunning (like forcing the camera to shoot at 1/60s without the flash attached or fiddling about with the film ISO) you could get just about any exposure you wanted.

By coincidence, I just sold three pics for £630  that were taken on the fine little camera nine years ago, so I'm feeling the XA love all over again!


----------



## alef (Jan 13, 2008)

Wonderful camera, my all time favourite. Still the majority of my best pics were taken with it. Was given to me for my 9th birthday, then used it solidly for over 20 years. But since going digital I haven't been tempted to return to film. 

Once I did a drawing of my first XA in appreciation. I'll try to find it and then post up a scan.

The main reason I love it? Fits so easily into a pocket you can always carry it with you.


----------



## mattie (Jan 13, 2008)

Took my old XA2 through India, Asia, Aus and NZ back in 2001, some awesome shots, despite the duffer holding the camera!


Bought an XA2 for a fiver at the frome camera fair earlier in the year as my mate was after one.  Bargain. Shows how robust they are, there were at least half-a-dozen going.  One stallholder had an XA (the rangefinder) but wanted 70 quid for it, not sure it's worth that much over the XA2.


----------



## pogofish (Jan 13, 2008)

stowpirate said:
			
		

> Who else uses these classic compacts



Yup, another here.  I always wanted an XA!  

I'm not using nearly as much film as I used to but my little Rollei 35 still gets taken for a regular walk.


----------



## editor (Jan 13, 2008)

The XA is a much better camera than the XA2, but £70 is a bit rich now.


----------



## mattie (Jan 13, 2008)

editor said:
			
		

> The XA is a much better camera than the XA2, but £70 is a bit rich now.



Yep, but it shows what people will pay, I suppose.  No idea what they go for on ebay, not inclined to look as I find most of the gear I have an interest in always goes for silly money.

I met a German travel photographer in India, he had a pretty comprehensive Canon set-up (EOS-1v and loads of L lenses) and the majority of photos he took when we were in Udaipur were with his XA!


----------



## stowpirate (Jan 13, 2008)

pogofish said:
			
		

> Rollei 35 still gets taken for a regular walk.




That is the other camera I want to own.


----------



## stowpirate (Jan 13, 2008)

editor said:
			
		

> The XA is a mich better camera than the XA2, but £70 is a bit rich now.



I know you are into Ricoh kit. Have you ever seen a clockwork Ricoh Auto Shot. I got one at a car boot for £3 last summer and cannot find any technical information about the beast. It has Rikenon 35mm f2.8 lens and is very heavy for a small camera. Any idea on technical spec of lens etc? It takes superb photos probably even better than my XA3 but is an ergonomic disaster being clockwork that is


----------



## pogofish (Jan 13, 2008)

stowpirate said:
			
		

> That is the other camera I want to own.



Well worth getting one IMO.  Although their "collectability" still keeps the prices high IIRC.  I got my one for a song, years ago off a cousin who just wanted an auto compact & was befuddled by the manual controls.


----------



## stowpirate (Jan 13, 2008)

pogofish said:
			
		

> Well worth getting one IMO.  Although their "collectability" still keeps the prices high IIRC.  I got my one for a song, years ago off a cousin who just wanted an auto compact & was befuddled by the manual controls.



I have looked at a few on ebay but so far have managed to stop myself from getting one. 

My thing is really soviet Leica II clones or German folding 35mm from the 1930-50's.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 16, 2008)

I got myself an XA for £20 on ebay probably just over a year ago now. And my in-laws gave me their old XA2 with flash. I should dig them out, I haven't used either for a few months now.

I'm a bit ham-fisted, so I sometimes find the lightness and the teeny controls a bit frustrating, but you can't knock them really.


----------



## mattie (Aug 26, 2008)

Just resurrecting thread to say I bought an XA on my travels in the US.  Paid $100 (£50ish), over odds by a bit but it's mint and boxed and I really wanted it for some reason.

Only slight issue is the speed needle seems to show too low, only noticed it when I was using it.  Shutter speeds seemed OK, will be able to tell when I dev film.


----------



## stowpirate (Aug 26, 2008)

mattie said:


> Just resurrecting thread to say I bought an XA on my travels in the US.  Paid $100 (£50ish), over odds by a bit but it's mint and boxed and I really wanted it for some reason.
> 
> Only slight issue is the speed needle seems to show too low, only noticed it when I was using it.  Shutter speeds seemed OK, will be able to tell when I dev film.



The XA has a better lens than my XA3. Strange I also got another XA2 on Saturday at a car boot sale for £1. It looks as if has never been used and also had the A11 flash unit. All the XA cameras are special and one day I will get hold of an XA. I am sure your film will come out OK.


----------



## alef (Aug 27, 2008)

My only issue with the XA was focusing, that little rectangle of split screen is quite tricky to use. Same with the Rollei35, does it even have a focus aid? 

Think with both I ended up just setting the focus by guessing distances which isn't too hard but obviously not reliable. But I'm a 100% digital convert, just reliving the memories on this thread...


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Feb 19, 2012)

THREAD BUMP EXTREME

Having recently got into film photography, and paid over the odds for *cough* an LC-A that has an erratically jamming shutter, I've learned my lesson and got into the XA series. I got an XA2 in pretty much mint condition which is simply a terrific thing to have in a pocket. I also have an XA1 which was a fiver, and suits me for when I want _really_ simple point and shoot operation, plus the battery is not going to run out because there isn't one. And, currently looking for an original XA.

I find it hard to get over the fact that I can take it out of my pocket and have it ready to use in less than a second. I keep waiting for it to boot up or load the camera app or something.


----------



## stowpirate (Feb 19, 2012)

FridgeMagnet said:


> THREAD BUMP EXTREME
> 
> Having recently got into film photography, and paid over the odds for *cough* an LC-A that has an erratically jamming shutter, I've learned my lesson and got into the XA series. I got an XA2 in pretty much mint condition which is simply a terrific thing to have in a pocket. I also have an XA1 which was a fiver, and suits me for when I want _really_ simple point and shoot operation, plus the battery is not going to run out because there isn't one. And, currently looking for an original XA.
> 
> I find it hard to get over the fact that I can take it out of my pocket and have it ready to use in less than a second. I keep waiting for it to boot up or load the camera app or something.


 
Those LC-A have a really awful build quality and are now well overpriced. Lomo Cosmic, Symbols & similar DDR made Beirette do a better job. I have a couple of XA's, one that I use all the time, but again the build quality is a tad suspect - meaning meter reading always looks wrong and that sliding lens cover feels as if it is going to part company with the camera. The XA2 is possibly a better camera with a better feel and more robust cover but only zone focusing and more basic lens. What about trying Zorki or Kiev rangefinder or old screw mount Leica if your budget will stretch that far?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 19, 2012)

FridgeMagnet said:


> THREAD BUMP EXTREME
> 
> Having recently got into film photography, and paid over the odds for *cough* an LC-A that has an erratically jamming shutter, I've learned my lesson and got into the XA series. I got an XA2 in pretty much mint condition which is simply a terrific thing to have in a pocket. I also have an XA1 which was a fiver, and suits me for when I want _really_ simple point and shoot operation, plus the battery is not going to run out because there isn't one. And, currently looking for an original XA.
> 
> I find it hard to get over the fact that I can take it out of my pocket and have it ready to use in less than a second. I keep waiting for it to boot up or load the camera app or something.


 
TBF, the only cameras that come anywhere near the portability, mechanical quality and simplicity of the XA series are the Minox 35mm cameras such as the ML, EL and GL, *but* they take an obscure battery or, if you're lucky enough to find a good'un, a Rollei 35.


----------



## editor (Feb 19, 2012)

FridgeMagnet said:


> THREAD BUMP EXTREME
> 
> Having recently got into film photography, and paid over the odds for *cough* an LC-A that has an erratically jamming shutter, I've learned my lesson and got into the XA series. I got an XA2 in pretty much mint condition which is simply a terrific thing to have in a pocket. I also have an XA1 which was a fiver, and suits me for when I want _really_ simple point and shoot operation, plus the battery is not going to run out because there isn't one. And, currently looking for an original XA.
> 
> I find it hard to get over the fact that I can take it out of my pocket and have it ready to use in less than a second. I keep waiting for it to boot up or load the camera app or something.


The XA is the one to go for because it has more exposure options (you can, for example, trick it into shooting at 1/60 by selecting the flash setting). It takes fantastic photos:












http://www.urban75.org/blog/chicago-snow-fog-and-jenny-jones-tv-show/

If only they'd come up with a digital equivalent.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Feb 19, 2012)

Yes, tbh I was suckered a bit with the LC-A - I am a little new to this. The camera itself would be fine if it worked reliably - I've had some terrific shots from it - but it doesn't, and I might be prepared to put up with that if it had been half as much but it wasn't (and I got a reasonable deal given some of the silly prices people seem prepared to pay).

I've heard people talking about the Rollei 35 but it's not one I'm all that familiar with.


----------



## editor (Feb 19, 2012)

FridgeMagnet said:


> I've heard people talking about the Rollei 35 but it's not one I'm all that familiar with.


They're good but you can't beat the speed and compactness of the XA. I've got a little Minox 35 here too but always preferred the XA.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Feb 19, 2012)

editor said:


> They're good but you can't beat the speed and compactness of the XA. I've got a little Minox 35 here too but always preferred the XA.


While looking around, I did keep coming across lots of posts by photographers saying "I've taken pictures with my Olympus XA that I'm just as proud of as ones with my <insert SLR>", which I didn't see to the same degree about any other camera really. I love that fog picture (though I'm a sucker for fog generally).


----------



## editor (Feb 19, 2012)

FridgeMagnet said:


> I love that fog picture (though I'm a sucker for fog generally).


Cheers. I've got a big print of that photo on my wall and it looks ace - there's loads of detail in there.


----------



## stowpirate (Feb 19, 2012)

The XA has got a really good lens I started taking mine everywhere as it is so small and is easier to use than a classic metal rangefinder.  I would agree it can be as good as an SLR.


----------

